
Roses and Thorns - meagher
http://meagher.co/blog/2016/08/25/roses-and-thorns/
======
mightybyte
This is a great way to build relationships. I have been a part a mentor for
iMentor ([https://imentor.org/](https://imentor.org/)) for the last four
years. Their mentoring curriculum expects one email per week between mentor
and mentee and every email starts with a "roses and thorns" exchange. They
call it "highs and lows" but it's the same thing. I was surprised how
significant this seemingly innocuous thing was to building a relationship with
my mentee. I imagine it would also have a significant affect in a marriage or
other long term partnership to help the people stay connected.

------
cmrx64
Interesting habit! I think I'll try this...

